# google ليس للبحث فقط يا شباب



## مورا مارون (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*قوقل ليس للبحث فقط*​ 

سأحاول أن أذكر بعضاً من خدمات هذا الموقع العملاق ..
الموسوعة كما في شعاره (ليس مجرد بحث) ..
كل ما سأذكره هنا مقتبس في الأصل من موقع قوقل الأصلي ..






هل تعلمون ما معنى قوقل ؟
كلمة “Googol” هي مصطلح رياضي يعني 1 متبوعًا بمائة (100) صفر.
وقد وضع هذا المصطلح العالم ميلتون سيروتا؛ ابن أخت عالم الرياضيات الأمريكي
إدوارد كاسنر، وانتشر هذا المصطلح في كتاب
“Mathematics and the Imagination” (الرياضيات والخيال)
الذي ألَّفه كاسنر وجيمس نيومان.
التأسيس :
سبتمبر، 1998، على يد لاري بيدج وسيرجي برين.
لمحة عامة عن الشركة :
تتمثل مهمة Google في تنظيم المعلومات الدولية وتسهيل الوصول إليها
والإفادة منها عالميًا.
وكخطوة أولى لإنجاز هذه المهمة؛ قاما مؤسِسا Google
لاري بيدج
وسيرجي برين
بتطوير أسلوب جديد للبحث على الإنترنت، وكان مَنشأ هذا الأسلوب
هو إحدى قاعات جامعة ستانفورد، ثم انتشر بسرعة بين الباحثين عن المعلومات
حول العالم. وGoogle الآن معروفة على نطاق واسع بأنها صاحبة أكبر محرك
بحث على مستوى العالم والذي يوفر خدمة مجانية سهلة الاستخدام ويعطيك
عادة النتائج ذات العلاقة في جزء من الثانية.
قوقل يعتبر أحد أشهر خمسة مواقع على الانترنت
الموظفون :
عدد الموظفين: 5680 موظف بالوقت الكامل ابتداءً من 31
ديسمبر 2005؛ كثير منهم فنيون ومهندسون .
مكان الشركة :
ماونتن فيو، كاليفورنيا ، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
علمًا بأنه يوجد مكاتب مبيعات وهندسة للمؤسسة في جميع أنحاء العالم
تقنية البحث :
تتفرد Google بتركيزها على تطوير “محرك البحث التام” الذي عرَّفه
المؤسس المشارك لاري بيدج بأنه “ذلك الشيء الذي يفهم تمامًا ما تعنيه
ويعطيك تمامًا ما تريد.” ولتحقيق هذه الغاية؛ فقد حرصت Google
باستمرار على الابتكار ورفضت التقيُّد بحدود النماذج التقليدية.
وكانت النتيجة أن طورت Google من بنيتها التحتية الخدمية وأخرجت
لنا تقنية PageRank™ (تصنيف الصفحات) البارعة التي غيرت
الطريقة التي تُجرى بها عمليات البحث.
*بعض خدمات Google*





جوجل لبرمجة المواعيد والوقت ( اعتمد عليه ) … لتنظيم وقتك ومواعيدك
http://www.googlealert.com​ 






ابحث عن الـ Blog ( المدونات )… في اي موضوع تريده
http://blogsearch.google.com​ 






للبحث عن الكتب والبحوث الجامعية
http://books.google.com​ 






الأدلة التجارية .. ابحث عن أي منتج سوف تجد الأدلة التي تحويه ..
http://catalogs.google.com​ 







دليل Google للمواقع .. اكتشف المزيد و المزيد من المواقع
http://google.com/dirhp​ 






وهذا كأنه يحدد درجة حرارة المنطقة التي تكون فيه
( إن كانت طبعاَ ضمن المناطق المدرجة فيه )
صراحة ما جربته ، لذلك لا أعلم عنه شيئا
http://desktop.google.com​ 






جوجل إيرث ( برنامج القمر الاصطناعي الشهير )
http://earth.google.com​ 






كأنه خاص بسوق المال و الأسهم و الأخبار الإقتصادية
http://finance.google.com/finance​ 






فروجل .. باحث المستندات والتقاريرالعالمي
http://froogle.google.com​ 






البحث عن الصور
http://images.google.com​ 






خرائط قوقل
http://maps.google.com/maps​ 






الأخبار من قوقل
http://news.google.com​ 






براءات الإختراع
http://www.google.com/patents​ 






المواضيع العليمة المتعلقة بالعلوم الأحيائية وغيرها
http://scholar.google.com​ 

*يتبع*​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شريط أدوات قوقل
http://toolbar.google.com​ 






للبحث عن شيفرات البرامج ( للمتخصصين و المبرمجين )
http://code.google.com​ 






مختبرات جوجل للعلوم العامة
http://labs.google.com​ 






احصل على مدونتك من قوقل
http://www.blogger.com​ 






التقويم الخاص بك من جوجل
http://www.google.com/calendar​ 






تقريباً .. تعني مشاركة الوثائق و الجداول بين زملائك أو شيء من هذا القبيل
http://docs.google.com​ 






البريد الالكتروني من جوجل
http://gmail.google…com​ 






مجموعات قوقل .. كوّن واحدة .. أو اشترك في أحدها
http://groups.google.com​ 






محرر الصور
http://picasa.google.com​ 






برنامج رسومات ثلاثية الأبعاد
http://sketchup.google.com​ 






ماسنجر الـ gmail
http://www.google.com/talk​ 






ترجمة قوقل ( مواقع ، نصوص ، .. )
http://www.google.com/language_tools​ 




أسأل … وخل جوجل يجيب … للسؤال في اي موضوع والرد يجيك
من المتخصص في الموضوع
http://answers.google.com/answers​ 

قاموس جوجل للبحث في “القواميس
http://directory.google.com​ 

مجموعة رائعة من آخر برامج الجوجل
http://pack.google.com​ 

Google Web Accelerator لتسريع الاتصال بالإنترنت
http://webaccelerator.google.com​ 

قاعدة بيانات جوجل .. عندك شي تبي تضيفه في محرك بحث الجوجل
http://base.google.com​ 

صمم موقعك مع جوجل
http://pages.google.com​ 

هذا الموقع يعرض أي أكثر الدول بحثاً عن الكلمة التي تريد ..
و أيضاً مقدار البحث في بيان زمني يعني ممكن تقول احصائيات
http://www.google.com/trends
*للمعلومية :*
بعض خدمات قوقل تتطلب وجود بريد Gmail خاص بك
و للحصول على واحد يجب عليك أن تتلقى دعوة من أحد المسجلين بالبريد ..
فمن أراد بريد Gmail فليرسل لي بريده على الخاص .
البريد بالعربي و سعته 2جيغا ( 2000 ميغا ) و واجهته حلوة و بسيطة
*حقائق طريفة عن Google :*
في محاضرة لـMarissa Mayer مديرة الإنتاج في شركة قوقل
ذكرت فيها بعض الحقائق المضحكة عن محرك البحث قوقل نذكر منها:
1- السبب في أن صفحة قوقل جدا بسيطة هو أن مخترعي محرك البحث الشهير
كانوا لايعرفون لغة الهتمل HTML مما دعاهم لعمل واجهة بسيطة و بسرعة.
2- الزر الموجود تحت مستطيل البحث و المكتوب عليه “I feel lucky” بالعربي
“ضربة حظ” نادرا ما يستخدم ..وحينما قرروا حذفه وجدوا أن المستخدمين فضلوا
بقائه لأنه يشعرهم بالراحة .
3- اسم الشركة Google كانت خطأ إملائي من مؤسس الشركة عند كتابته اياه
وقد كان يعني Googol.
4- بريد الجي ميل Gmail كان مستخدم داخليا في الشركة لمدة سنتين بعدها ظهر للعيان
وقد كان الهدف منه هو خدمة ستة أنواع من مستخدمي البريد الإلكتروني!!​ 
******

*يارب تفيدكم المعلومات *

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميل جداً هذا الموضوع 

واحب اضيف نقطة كمان بعد اذنك 

وهو حرف "k "  بعد الg الثانية googkle  اياك انكم تكتبوا هذه الكلمة فسوف تفتحون على انفسكم بحر من الفيروسات ويتسبب فى تعطيل جهازكم .
ولو مش مصدقانى انسخى الكلمة وضعيها فى محرك البحث جوجل وشوفى التحذيرات . وانا نبهت عليكم 

محدش يحاول انه يجربها حتى .

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *جميل جداً هذا الموضوع ​*
> 
> *واحب اضيف نقطة كمان بعد اذنك *​
> *وهو حرف "k " بعد الg الثانية googkle اياك انكم تكتبوا هذه الكلمة فسوف تفتحون على انفسكم بحر من الفيروسات ويتسبب فى تعطيل جهازكم .*
> ...


----------



## MacGyver (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع, موقع جوجل من أشهر المواقع في العالم, و ترتيبه هو الثاني بعد موقع الياهو.


----------



## مورا مارون (3 سبتمبر 2008)

elmazagangi قال:


> شكراً على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع, موقع جوجل من أشهر المواقع في العالم, و ترتيبه هو الثاني بعد موقع الياهو.


 

اهلاااااااا شرفت موضوعي ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هوا الموضوع وحش لدرجادي
مافيسش ردود او اسئلة يا شباب

:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات فى قمه الروووووووووووعه والاهميه 

تسلم ايدك 

مرسىىىىى جدا جدا يا مورا 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*عايز اضيف كمان يا مرمر ان في جوجل ممكن تعملي اي عمليات حسابيه بسهوله وبسرعه

مرسي ليكي يا مهندسه مرمر

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلو خالص *
*بحب انا جوجل للترجمة الوحيد اللى بستعمله *​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورا مورا على الا فادة دى وانا كان فية حاجات بتقع قدامى من الاشكال دى فعلا مش بفهمها اوى شكرا


----------



## SALVATION (19 نوفمبر 2008)

_معلومات قيمة جدا
مشكورة كتيييييير مورا



​_


----------



## sabahalbazi (19 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات رائعة جدا ومفيدة جدا 

شكرا والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## sameh7610 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع ومختصر مورا

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (20 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات فى قمه الروووووووووووعه والاهميه ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> مرسىىىىى جدا جدا يا مورا ​
> ...


 

كوكو ميرسي يا قمر
على الشكر​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *عايز اضيف كمان يا مرمر ان في جوجل ممكن تعملي اي عمليات حسابيه بسهوله وبسرعه
> ازاي نفوت وين يعني؟​*
> 
> *مرسي ليكي يا مهندسه مرمر*​
> ...


 

ويباركك كمان يا مايك
منور يا خويا​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> مشكورا مورا على الا فادة دى وانا كان فية حاجات بتقع قدامى من الاشكال دى فعلا مش بفهمها اوى شكرا


 اهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*بيك نورتي*
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومختصر مورا​*
> 
> 
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


اهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*بيك نورت*
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 نوفمبر 2008)

sabahalbazi قال:


> معلومات رائعة جدا ومفيدة جدا
> 
> شكرا والرب يبارك حياتك


اهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*بيك نورت*
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _معلومات قيمة جدا​
> مشكورة كتيييييير مورا
> 
> 
> ...


 

اهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*بيك نورتي*
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *حلو خالص *
> 
> *بحب انا جوجل للترجمة الوحيد اللى بستعمله *​[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Interim Member (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الحقيقة موضوع رائع ومتكامل ولاااااااااااااااازم يتثبت


----------



## مورا مارون (20 نوفمبر 2008)

interim member قال:


> الحقيقة موضوع رائع ومتكامل ولاااااااااااااااازم يتثبت


 

ميرسي ليك 
نورت الموضوع​


----------

